# Dallas Loss Today: Why That's Important



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If they lose, they'll be in the same ship we are- up 2-1 in a series. Now, assuming we both win our respective series, no one will have a break over the other. If Dallas win, they would be looking at a series sweep as well as a little break before playing us in the next round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dirk makes a three ball towards the end to tie it and put it into overtime.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

3-0 baby 3-0 

go dirk go!

see yall 2nd round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Well. Dallas won. Not like they deserved it though. Memphis was winning almost the entire match but just threw it away at the end.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

didnt deserve it? Our D kept us in the game. We pulled it together in the 4th, tied it up and ran away with it in OT. We deserved it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Trust me, I'm a huge dallas fan. Their my second team, behind s.a. ofcourse; but they did not deserve that win. They were behind the entire match. They basicly did what the spurs did in game 2 of their series- Play lackluster ball all game, throw up a lucky, game tieing three pointer that shouldn't have gone in, and then ran away with the game in O.T. 

Memphis owned ya'll tonight. They had that game, but just couldn't finish.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

3-0 yes, SWEEP THEM MAVS


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> They were behind the entire match. They basicly did what the spurs did in game 2 of their series- Play lackluster ball all game, throw up a lucky, game tieing three pointer that shouldn't have gone in, and then ran away with the game in O.T.


Did you even watch the game?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> 3-0 yes, SWEEP THEM MAVS


Don't you kinda feel bad for memphis though? They've loss all 11 of the playoff games they've ever been in.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well at least we know Dallas will be well rested..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Did you even watch the game?


Yes I did. Dallas was down almost the entire match. Even down by 10 at one point I believe. I'm not saying memphis is the better team. Far from it. I'm just saying Memphis played better today. It was quite obvious too. How else could a team like Dallas be losing by so many points for so long to a team like Memphis? They were just flat-out outplayed today. 

I admit the spurs were outplayed in game two and got lucky with that three ball. Doesn't mean Sacramento's the better team. It just means they were outplayed. Not that hard to understand...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> well at least we know Dallas will be well rested..


Unless they lose game 4, which judging by today's game, could very well happen.


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Unless they lose game 4, which judging by today's game, could very well happen.



and according to game three of kings/spurs, it looks like the kings are gonna tie up the series, whats your point you cant predict the future. its sad the mavs played awful and the grizz played hard, yet we still beat their ***. [strike]i cant wait till we whip the **** out the spurs and watch the team cry after dirk sticks his tounge out after dunking on duncan.boy i cant wait :clap:[/strike]

*Do Not Bait Posters. Disagreeing and supporting your team is one thing, being confrontational and baiting is another.*


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Mavsfan4life said:


> and according to game three of kings/spurs, it looks like the kings are gonna tie up the series, whats your point you cant predict the future. its sad the mavs played awful and the grizz played hard, yet we still beat their ***. [strike]i cant wait till we whip the **** out the spurs and watch the team cry after dirk sticks his tounge out after dunking on duncan.boy i cant wait :clap:[/strike]


Sorry won't happen cause Bowen will be shutting dirk down hard on the perimeter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mavsfan4life said:


> and according to game three of kings/spurs, it looks like the kings are gonna tie up the series, whats your point you cant predict the future. its sad the mavs played awful and the grizz played hard, yet we still beat their ***. i cant wait till we whip the **** out the spurs and watch the team cry after dirk sticks his tounge out after dunking on duncan.boy i cant wait :clap:


What ever happened to Mav fans like Theo...[strike]the ones who actually had class and[/strike] could admit when their team played bad...The ones who knew that getting a lucky three pointer at the end of the game to tie it was not "beating a team's ***"...The ones [strike]who weren't dyslexic and[/strike] could tell the difference between the words "could" and "should"...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mavsfan4life said:


> and according to game three of kings/spurs, it looks like the kings are gonna tie up the series, whats your point you cant predict the future. its sad the mavs played awful and the grizz played hard, yet we still beat their ***. [strike]i cant wait till we whip the **** out the spurs and watch the team cry after dirk sticks his tounge out after dunking on duncan.boy i cant wait :clap:[/strike]


thats a mighty bold statement..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Keep this thread civil before things go any further*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it couldnt be that even though the Mavs couldnt hit the side of a barn they made up for it with good D, that would break the misconception that theres no D in Dallas...Memphis didnt throw it away, Dallas found another way to win just like a championship calibure team should...I would expect a fan of the Spurs to realize this...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> it couldnt be that even though the Mavs couldnt hit the side of a barn they made up for it with good D, that would break the misconception that theres no D in Dallas...Memphis didnt throw it away, Dallas found another way to win just like a championship calibure team should...I would expect a fan of the Spurs to realize this...


Memphis threw it away...nevermind...I should never have made this thread. Mav fans are under the impression that just because I thought they played lousy, I think they suck. Go check the official mav fans list. I'M ON IT! I love Dallas. Again, they are my second team. I just thought they played lousy...I didn't know expressing my thoughts on the game would turn into a war. If I did I would never have made that comment.

They were trailing most of the game, and at the last second made a lucky, desperate three pointy (just like the spurs) and tied it up. They then took total control in the OT (just like the spurs) and played to a caliber I expected them to play at. They played lousy except for the OT, which they got luck they made it to (like the spurs). I just don't see why dallas fans are so sensitive about something like this. If ya'll think they played their best, then that's great. But isn't me thinking they can play alot better than that actually a compliment then? Either way, the fact of the matter is, Dallas won. END OF STORY!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I have to agree that the Mavs played terrible the whole game. But in the end it came down to experience and clutchness, both of which Dirk has. He came through tonight. Im proud that the Mavs had a bad game and was still able to leave with the win.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> Sorry won't happen cause Bowen will be shutting dirk down hard on the perimeter.



Last time we played SA, Dirk lit Bowen up. Ill admit Bowen played him good before that though.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> What ever happened to Mav fans like Theo...[strike]the ones who actually had class and[/strike] could admit when their team played bad...The ones who knew that getting a lucky three pointer at the end of the game to tie it was not "beating a team's ***"...The ones [strike]who weren't dyslexic and[/strike] could tell the difference between the words "could" and "should"...



Trust me, we know the Mavs played like crap today. Look at the game thread in the nba playoffs section. True, Dirks shot at the end of regulation wasnt owning them. I said all thread that if we won wed be lucky as hell. But in OT, we played better, thus deserved the win. Its not our fault Gasol was missing free throws left and right and Memphis was turning the ball over alot (for the most part anyways). We played hard, came back and won. If that doesnt define deserving a win I dunno what does. Now, if some bs call by a ref had given us the win, THEN id agree. Oh well, on to game four guys


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Memphis threw it away...nevermind...I should never have made this thread. Mav fans are under the impression that just because I thought they played lousy, I think they suck. Go check the official mav fans list. I'M ON IT! I love Dallas. Again, they are my second team. I just thought they played lousy...I didn't know expressing my thoughts on the game would turn into a war. If I did I would never have made that comment.
> 
> They were trailing most of the game, and at the last second made a lucky, desperate three pointy (just like the spurs) and tied it up. They then took total control in the OT (just like the spurs) and played to a caliber I expected them to play at. They played lousy except for the OT, which they got luck they made it to (like the spurs). I just don't see why dallas fans are so sensitive about something like this. If ya'll think they played their best, then that's great. But isn't me thinking they can play alot better than that actually a compliment then? Either way, the fact of the matter is, Dallas won. END OF STORY!


No one is saying you think the mavs suck (that I know of anyways). I bet if you took a poll, there is mutual respect for both teams on both sides of the fan equation. I like the spurs, they are a great team and have guys ive liked for awhile (NVE, Horry, Manu, Duncan, Finley, etc.) If the Mavs lose to the Spurs Ill be rootin for them. Either way, yea, we played really crappy today but our stars pulled it out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And all of a sudden everyone finally admits dallas played badly...I've never been more confused...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Lol


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> And all of a sudden everyone finally admits dallas played badly...I've never been more confused...


man, check the game thread. Everyone admitted we played badly. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3481347#post3481347


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VeN said:


> man, check the game thread. Everyone admitted we played badly.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3481347#post3481347


I don't care about the game thread. This whole argument started because I said Dallas didn't deserve the win, cause they played lousy, and all the mavs fans didn't agree....and now they do...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ezealen said:


> I don't care about the game thread. This whole argument started because I said Dallas didn't deserve the win, cause they played lousy, and all the mavs fans didn't agree....and now they do...



thats what we disagree with...how can you say they didnt deserve the win when they played that hard and good in crunch time?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think what ez is trying to say is that the mavs didnt play there best game and nearly lost b/c of the grizzlies out hustling them so in that since they didnt desreve to win. just like game 2 and 3 of the spurs series the spurs didnt deserve to win b/c of there crappy defense and some bad shots taken.

on the bright side the pistons got blown out!!!! doesnt mean much though. i think if we take care of games 4 and 5, we will have plenty of rest before the semis against dallas. any more time would allmost be to much time.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i think this little argument is quite dumb..lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats what we disagree with...how can you say they didnt deserve the win when they played that hard and good in crunch time?


Playing good ball for the last 3 or so minutes is exactly why I think they didn't deserve to win. They were outplayed for 95% of the game, and only actually played in the last couple of minutes, and you expect me to think they deserved that win? I think not.

The fact of the matter is they won. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

well to be honest I can say the spurs didn't really really deserve to win game the ot game wit the kings but they did. Good teams find a way to win even when they play bad. the mavs and spurs both have done it in games in their series


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mff4l said:


> well to be honest I can say the spurs didn't really really deserve to win game the ot game wit the kings but they did. Good teams find a way to win even when they play bad. the mavs and spurs both have done it in games in their series


I already said they didn't deserve to win it...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh well, just 1 more win for the Spurs then we can stop talkin' about the nonsense..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Oh well, just 1 more win for the Spurs then we can stop talkin' about the nonsense..


...and nonsense it has been. Both teams won 60+ games, and earned the right to be here. If they eek out 1 game or 16 games in these playoffs, they're still winners. 

di·plo·ma·cy n. Tact and skill in dealing with people.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I already said they didn't deserve to win it...



well good teams find a way to win games they shouldn't win. that's what seperates them from the other teams. That's why dallas and san antonio won 60 games this year.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I already can't wait for the Dallas-San Antonio series. Talk about watching two great teams battle it out for basically the WCF....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. There will be no SA/Sac Game 1s and Game 4s in the Dallas series. It's going to be close, heart-stopping basketball. Can't wait.

(Deep down, I want Sacramento to take these last two games, of course.)


----------

